# ((( Feathering genetics )))



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

In the last 2 years I purchased about 10 pairs of (Frill Stencil Rollers) which had been imported from the USA , Some of them 2010 and 2011. many of thier babies feathering is not equal in wings and tail. also some of the parents have the same problem. one of them about half of the wing feathers does not exist. I started to bred them with normal color and this problem is gone FS split. does this mean that all youngs might carry this feathers problem??

here are some pic's...












​


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

thats interesting. I havn't seen this before. 
All your frill stencil (fs) split normal will carry frill stencil. fs is recessive so will not show in one dose. when you breed all the splits to each other or to a fs you will throw more fs's hopefully with normal wings and tails.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

If the problem is gone in the F1 then you can be fairly certain that a recessive factor is involved, and that all F1s will carry the mutation(s) that cause the feathering problem.

The problem will probably be easiest to get rid of if you keep inbreeding to a minimum and cull out the affected birds and their parents after about 3 generations or so. Selection is your friend when it comes to any change in phenotype, be it positive or negative. Selection is only reason that so many breeds exist today. Since breeders did not have as much genetic background 200 years ago, the only tools they did have was breeding a lot of pigeons and only keeping the desired ones, culling the rest.


----------

